# Dealers can't keep Crown Vics on the lot



## SBU29 (Feb 4, 2007)

Dealers can't keep Crown Vics on the lot _Written by APB Staff _ The roadways and highways of the USA can be a battlefield. Between road rage and twits tweeting and reading on Twitter, emotions can run high when it's time to merge lanes or wave another motorist through an intersection. But there is a way to make other drivers scared. Just buy an old cop car. According to a recent article in the State newspaper in South Carolina, Rosalyn Veal drives her white 2003 Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor down North Main Street, and other cars move over automatically.
With tinted windows and a spotlight on the driver's side, people obviously think it's an unmarked patrol car. "They'll be switching lanes, all nervous," she told the State's Lee Higgins in a recent interview. "The car's like a magnet for attention." Crown Victorias have become an increasingly popular vehicle with civilians.
Veal, 27, is among a growing number of young people in the South Carolina area driving retired police cars. "Crowns," as they're called, make drivers feel like they're the king of the road. The Crown Vics have become so popular the state can auction them for twice the amount they sold for a year ago, officials said.
And in north Columbia, S.C. Mounir Tazir opened Freedom Car Sales 11 months ago to sell only Crown Victorias last used by law enforcement. Now he's sold more than 100, mostly to young black men. "They like the fact that it was a police car," Tazir told the paper.
"They enjoy that feeling of driving a police vehicle, and the cars are powerful." Cars on his lot the past several weeks once were used by the Columbia Police Department, the Richland County Sheriff's Department, the S.C. Highway Patrol, the State Law Enforcement Division, and other local law enforcement agencies.
Tazir buys the Vics at government auctions after they're stripped of police decals and equipment.The spotlights are a particularly popular item among customers, and can increase the sale price. The cars sell on average for $4,000, and most have between 90,000 and 150,000 miles on them.
Even though most Crown Vics receive a fresh coat of paint, many still have markers that identify them as the "Police Interceptor" edition - the law-enforcement version of the Crown Victoria. If those markers have fallen off or have been removed, Tazir buys more and slaps them on. Sometimes Tazir must look to buy the cars out-of-state because of the demand. "Every time I bring them in, they go,"
Tazir told State. Christopher Johnson, 22, owns a cream-colored 1999 Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor and tricked it out with 22-inch rims. Johnson occasionally flashes the spotlight when he drives through his Washington Park neighborhood."I use it messing with some of the females out here," he told the newspaper.

It's nice to see people enabling all the wackers out there.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

sbu29 said:


> now he's sold more than 100, mostly to young black men. "they like the fact that it was a police car," tazir told the paper.


biting my tongue !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Its a whackers market right now...


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

$4K for a used cruiser, and that's the _low_ end of the scale, probably the 90K mile vehicles? WTF??? I'm in the wrong business!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Are they using the Wacky waving inflatable tube wacker attractors? 

Hey Snipe - "You stopped me because i'm black!" No, I stopped you because you're a wacker!

I hate seeing wackers driving around in old cruisers. They usually look like bobbleheads looking all over to see if anyone's buying it and it just makes me immediately enraged to think of what they're up to. Cruisers, no matter how crappy they are, should have a proper burial when were done abusing them instead of being sent off to end their lives covered in wacker sperm or cool aide. My last ride caught on fire with a prisoner in the back... I got out safely...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Its like buying a worn out pair of sneakers. Why would any one want (using a local PD car as an example) a car that is run for 24/7/365 pretty much after they are done with it?

What else do you want old chewing gum, used trash cans?


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Ohhh the humanity..Someone kill me now!!! please!...LOL


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Whats with the popularity of those fake vent things near the windshield? At one time only real nice cars like the Buick Park Avenue Ultras had those things. Now every asshole with a rolling trash can has those.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

When I was young my dad had a station wagon and I used to always ride in the back. When I got older I bought myself one just to see what it was like to ride in the front.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

We had a Caprice and I used to fight my brother to ride on the shelf behind the rear seat.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

94c said:


> When I was young my dad had a station wagon and I used to always ride in the back. When I got older I bought myself one just to see what it was like to ride in the front.


You wouldn't be insinuating that these fine upstanding individuals have spent some time in the back of a cruiser, would you??? 



justanotherparatrooper said:


> We had a Caprice and I used to fight my brother to ride on the shelf behind the rear seat.


The rear facing ones? Those are so cool. My grandfather has one in his wagon, I still volunteer to sit back there


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

> Johnson occasionally flashes the spotlight when he drives through his Washington Park neighborhood."I use it messing with some of the females out here," he told the newspaper.


Because chicks totally dig that?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

I use Armor-All cleaning wipes, Clorox disinfecting wipes, Formula 409, Ozium air sanitizer, and a Magic Tree air freshener in my cruiser because I get so skeeved just sitting in it. And these morons are BUYING these cars. 

I wonder if they put their baby seats in the back, where all the bums have puked, pissed, and shit themselves?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I use Armor-All cleaning wipes, Clorox disinfecting wipes, Formula 409, Ozium air sanitizer, and a Magic Tree air freshener in my cruiser because I get so skeeved just sitting in it. And these morons are BUYING these cars.
> 
> I wonder if they put their baby seats in the back, where all the bums have puked, pissed, and shit themselves?


 Ive seen that going down 495 a retired cruiser passes me and you look at the plates(see its not a PO) then you see a couple child seats in the rear.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I use Armor-All cleaning wipes, Clorox disinfecting wipes, Formula 409, Ozium air sanitizer, and a Magic Tree air freshener in my cruiser because I get so skeeved just sitting in it. And these morons are BUYING these cars.
> 
> I wonder if they put their baby seats in the back, where all the bums have puked, pissed, and shit themselves?


Car seats? Since when did they start using car seats, even the free ones? That's jut too much effort.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hahahahaa, these cars are literally used up by the time they leave service. The suspensions are fucked up from curb hopping and potholes, the seats are all blown out and collapsed, half the time the climate control system doesn't work and there are various dents, dings and other "hidden damage". Not to mention the idle time on the engine. I might,.... *might....*, buy a new cruiser that is fresh off the assembly line, but I'd rather have a Toyota anyday.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

The last thing I'd _ever_ want is a CVPI as a POV. It's frustrating enough when while I'm working, all I want to do is get my coffee and the guy in front of me is driving 10 under worried that he's gonna be stopped if he takes his halo off. I'm all set with that _everytime_ I need to go somewhere while I'm _*not*_ working.

Whether off-duty cop, whacker, soccermom or garden variety sh*thead, if you want is for cars in the left lane to move right on the highway for you all the time, you have huge ego and power issues that need to be addressed.


----------

